# boric acid



## teaboy

Hi!  I need to know the Korean term for _boric acid_. THe chemical formula is H3BO3 .

Also where it can be purchased in South Korea?  (In the US, it can be found at pharmacies and drugstores.)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Askalon

Looks like it's 붕산 (here and here).


----------



## teaboy

Thank you...

I don't read hangul, so could you tell me how to pronounce it?


----------



## kenjoluma

teaboy said:


> Thank you...
> 
> I don't read hangul, so could you tell me how to pronounce it?


 

boo-ng-san

I don't know why you need to read this specific word. If it is concerning insecticide, be aware that Korean people barely use that word. Although they're selling it at pharmacies, it is better known as different names. (Usually brand names)


----------

